# Nochmal Tomcat4 unter Debian...



## Sinac (22. August 2003)

Also, mit Holys hilfe hab ich ja jetzt endlich mal das jdk installiert bekommen, und der Tomcat4 startet unter Debian woody auch ohne zu meckern!
Nur leider bricht der Apache mit folgender Meldung ab:


```
Starting web server: apacheSyntax error on line 246 of /etc/apache/httpd.conf:
Cannot load /usr/lib/apache/1.3/mod_jk-2.0.43.so into server: /usr/lib/apache/1.3/mod_jk-2.0.43.so: undefined symbol: ap_hook_post_config
failed
```

Also am Modul wirds ja nicht liegen, das wird ja gefunden, nur was ist mit diesem ap_hook_post_config?

Falls ein Mod der Meinug ist das gehört ind Webserver Forum: Bitte verschieben, war mir nicht ganz sicher!

 für jede Hilfe!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------

